

Prediction: Google will sell Android to Samsung - the1
http://www.unwiredview.com/2012/10/29/prediction-google-will-sell-android-to-samsung/

======
michaelpinto
Google wouldn't have purchased Motorola is this was the case. Also looking at
the past history of Microsoft they'd be crazy to sell off a popular operating
system.

------
roopeshv
before anyone starts commenting on this useless article, i want you all to
know that the author of above article is the same as the one linked in this
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4726176>.

He's bias is obvious, minus the facts. It's like seeing inarticulate sieglar;
at least i respect sieglar because he knows good deal about apple and does
articulate it well.

